# What to "set" MAC foundation with???



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi everyone. Im new to MAC foundations. I normally use bare minerals but wanted to try a liquid foundation. So i went with MAC studio fix liquid. I was told by a friend i have to "set" the foundation with like a powder after applying? What do you guys reccommend? I have no idea what to get!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 2, 2012)

Since you already have the mineral foundation you can try using just a little bit of powder on top of the liquid foundation. Like if you were using just the powder to get a very mild coverage.  I hope that made sense. Also, MAC sells nice face powders you can use to set your foundation, similar to the bare mineral veil powder.


----------



## glammy girl (Dec 3, 2012)

I use Studio Fix Fluid foundation and I set it with Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation. If you have dry skin, you could try Studio Careblend Powder. HTH


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 3, 2012)

CharlieKelly said:


> Since you already have the mineral foundation you can try using just a little bit of powder on top of the liquid foundation. Like if you were using just the powder to get a very mild coverage.  I hope that made sense. Also, MAC sells nice face powders you can use to set your foundation, similar to the bare mineral veil powder.


  So using the bare minerals over the studiofix will work and set the foundation?


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 4, 2012)

MaskedBeauty said:


> So using the bare minerals over the studiofix will work and set the foundation?


  	I would think so. Thats how I set my Laura Mercier Foundation, with just a tinny itty bit of BE. I would try it and see how you like it.


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 9, 2012)

Setting the foundation with Bare Minerals should work fine!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Oh, also has anyone had any problems with the studiofix liquid foundation causing them to break out or get pimples here and there? A friend of mine was saying a lot of people break of because of it?


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 11, 2012)

I've never had an issue with the liquid studio fix. I used to use it daily, I just recently started using face and body more that studio fix though.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 13, 2012)

AllyDVon said:


> I've never had an issue with the liquid studio fix. I used to use it daily, I just recently started using face and body more that studio fix though.


  	So I've been using the Bare minerals to set my studio fix foundation but I feel like by the end of the day my foundation is blotchy in spots or wears off. I even use a primer before my liquid foundation (MUFE primer) and then set the liquid studio fix with the bare minerals. Any tips??


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 14, 2012)

How are you applying the setting powder? It's best to just pat it on. Sweeping or buffing can cause problems like this. Let me know! 


MaskedBeauty said:


> So I've been using the Bare minerals to set my studio fix foundation but I feel like by the end of the day my foundation is blotchy in spots or wears off. I even use a primer before my liquid foundation (MUFE primer) and then set the liquid studio fix with the bare minerals. Any tips??


----------



## Zorgon3000 (Dec 16, 2012)

MaskedBeauty said:


> Hi everyone. Im new to MAC foundations. I normally use bare minerals but wanted to try a liquid foundation. So i went with MAC studio fix liquid. I was told by a friend i have to "set" the foundation with like a powder after applying? What do you guys reccommend? I have no idea what to get!


  	If you want to keep it flawless looking, i wouldn't set it with your bare minerals powder. Especially if you're using the matte formula. It will probably cake the foundation you already have on, also considering bare minerals powders need to be buffed out extremely well in order to get a smooth texture. I'd recommend a silica powder. Silica is extremely fine, oil absorbing, and super light weight good for all skin types. If you're comfortable with the bareMinerals line i would suggest using their mineral veil setting powder. It is a transparent silica powder. They come in SPF, Original, and an Illuminating formula. Hope this helps


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 17, 2012)

Or if you want to try something completely different (brand wise) MAC's Mineralize Skinfinish is awesome. That's what I use.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 22, 2012)

AllyDVon said:


> Or if you want to try something completely different (brand wise) MAC's Mineralize Skinfinish is awesome. That's what I use.


  	Thank you everyone.  I will check into both of those. To answer your question up there i apply the bareminerals with a MAC brush (I think its the 129 SE) and kind of brush/buff it on I guess you can say. Sorry for the totally late response!


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 23, 2012)

MaskedBeauty said:


> Thank you everyone.  I will check into both of those. To answer your question up there i apply the bareminerals with a MAC brush (I think its the 129 SE) and kind of brush/buff it on I guess you can say. Sorry for the totally late response!


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Jan 2, 2013)

AllyDVon said:


> Let us know how it goes!


  	Ok so I decided to go with the MAC finishing powder. I just bought it the other day. I'll be doing my foundation tomorrow and trying it out. Hopefully it works and it stays flawless all day. I'll let you know! ) thank you!!


----------



## AllyDVon (Jan 3, 2013)

MaskedBeauty said:


> Ok so I decided to go with the MAC finishing powder. I just bought it the other day. I'll be doing my foundation tomorrow and trying it out. Hopefully it works and it stays flawless all day. I'll let you know! ) thank you!!


  Yay! Hopefully you like it, it has never caused any issues for me.  :fingers crossed:


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Jan 11, 2013)

AllyDVon said:


> Yay! Hopefully you like it, it has never caused any issues for me.  :fingers crossed:


  Ok so I swear my foundation is still rubbing off like in between my eyebrows and a couple other spots!! (


----------



## kirsten (Jan 12, 2013)

Are you using a primer?


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the Prep and Prime Transparent finishing powder, the MSF Natural powder and the Careblend Pressed powders for finishing. I would suggest go in to the store and try them, get an SA to help color match you and go with the one that feels the best and looks the most natural.


----------

